
Floating point explorer - ingve
https://kayru.org/articles/float/
======
nebgnahz
Alternative FP explorer:

\- double precision:
[http://bartaz.github.io/ieee754-visualization/](http://bartaz.github.io/ieee754-visualization/)

\- single precision:
[https://nebgnahz.github.io/ieee754-visualization/](https://nebgnahz.github.io/ieee754-visualization/)

~~~
ktpsns
This one is actually much nicer.

------
rwmj
Mostly seems to be _" TODO"_. It would be nice if it showed the binary
representation and a number line in a graphical format. How dense are the
numbers around this one? What is the next larger/smaller representable number?
Is the number denormalized? etc.

~~~
amelius
> How dense are the numbers around this one?

Isn't that what the "epsilon" field tells us?

------
userbinator
For a second, I thought that [http://www.exploringbinary.com/converters-and-
calculators/](http://www.exploringbinary.com/converters-and-calculators/) had
changed domain names.

(The rest of that site has plenty of good, extremely detailed articles about
floating-point maths too.)

~~~
apocrypher
Thank you so very much for your link!

Simultaneously with my definite elucidation, I felt a really timely reminder
that I haven't read the whole internet, and it's a beautiful thing to be
informed of such a rich and established resource, just when you are getting
sure that soon your bitterness and cynicism over the demise of the internet
will soon inevitably pass.

Thank you, in other words, for a very useful link to what looks like it's
great reading, and the whole breath of fresh air surrounding your
contribution. I gush, but the aversion of creeping cynicism is genuinely
something that I'm grateful for any day without exception!

------
amelius
I'm missing a rounding mode.

